# Festool Planex + Cyclone Dust Collector



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Following your advice I will buy a Festool Planex.

But the dust bags are expensive, work without a bag is expensive because the filter is expensive too. Reusable bags are nonexistent here in Chile.

Anyone tested a DIY cyclone dust collector between the Dust Extractor and the Planex?

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Something like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtHVDGi19bA


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Following your advice I will buy a Festool Planex.
> 
> ...


I have a dewalt vac and it has twin self cleaninh filters its great


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So u don't have to clean or replace filters? I need one of those


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

I know that those cyclones work very well with wood dust, but I can't find any experience with mud/plaster dust.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

This is the simplest collector that I found, and I'm sure that works as good as the more complex designs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umkOUPyduaw


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> So u don't have to clean or replace filters? I need one of those


I dont know it says there self cleaning but the look dusty to me lol


----------



## tequilua (Sep 16, 2012)

I use Planex with festool Dust Extractor CT36 Autoclean. Bought it a year ago. Never used a bag, never replaced filter. Filter clogs every half and hour of nonstop sanding, but it takes 1 minute to clean it so it not bother me too much.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> So u don't have to clean or replace filters? I need one of those


I got my Planex and CT 36 vac from CSR for $1750 usd. Best price I could find.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah the only thing my filters say do not preasure air clean them it shows and x like dont do it but shows a tick banging it lol so bang away i will the dewalt is so powerfull


----------

